# Serial numbers



## Guv'nor

What happens with the serial numbers?

There are some ads on ebay saying something like "for obvious reasons I do not give serial numbers"

Obvious reasons???????? what obvious reasons?

I don't understand it....


----------



## subcity138

duplicate scam auctions
or mabey a claim on its ownership from way back


----------



## slayerdude

could possibly be a reissue hes trying to sell as an original


----------



## Adwex

If the seller is legit, he doesn't want scammers to know the s/n so they can't put up a bogus auction of his item.

Either that, or HE is the scammer, and doesn't have the s/n.


----------



## coldsteal2

Maybe kind of like giving out your SSN#.


----------



## lpaholic59Don

subcity138 said:


> duplicate scam auctions
> or mabey a claim on its ownership from way back



Claims of ownership would be the highest risk I believe , So many folks dont keep receipts for things, My main Les though I can verify in many ways having belonged to me since I bought it new in 92


----------



## ashleypier

So would you purchase one without the serial numbers available.


----------



## ROBERT8

I agree totally. If what is sold is authentic, it would have to be an honor to show the serial number.


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.

If it's a Marshall S/N You're talking about, the guess about a duplicate auction is a good one. As is a "real" serial number to be stamped to a stolen amp as well.

For a Gibson, especially -71 to -75, giving out the serial number means that a Tokai or a two will recieve it in a second. It's been said that for every genuine Gibson LP and/or SG of that era that has publically announced serial number, there's 3 fakes.

Regards
Sam


----------



## txtangler

Maybe someone here can help me. I have an old amp but can't figure out the age. The serial number is just that. A series of numbers without a letter to indicate the year. I have had it since 1981. Any ideas?


----------



## drewz120

I can tell you what it is. Pawn shops do it too because they dont want someone making a police report saying he my so and so was stolen and here is the serial number to prove I owned it

Like the previous poster said, alot of people dont keep receipts or anything so if it gets far enough you could get screwed.


----------

